
Paul Kedrosky: DoubleClick acquisition aimed at cutting off Microsoft's air supply - pg
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2007/04/13/googleclick_and.html
======
keven
Followup - Paul Kedrosky: Microsoft calls for mommy
<http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2007/04/16/google_rivals_c.html>

------
vlad
Yes, but what you forget Paul backspace backspace backspace, Paul, is that
Microsoft Vista has voice recognition. I don't think that google has voice
recognition. At least in that respect, voice recognition will be very hard for
all when based service to do. You'd really need a desktop application such as
the built in each recognition in Microsoft Windows vista to catch up to the
future of the Internet -- voice dictation. For example, this polls is written
entirely in Microsoft backspace now delete that in speech recognition.

~~~
AF
"Yes, but what you forget Paul backspace backspace backspace, Paul, is that
Microsoft Vista has voice recognition. I don't think that google has voice
recognition. At least in that respect, voice recognition will be very hard for
all when based service to do. You'd really need a desktop application such as
the built in each recognition in Microsoft Windows vista to catch up to the
future of the Internet -- voice dictation. For example, this polls is written
entirely in Microsoft backspace now delete that in speech recognition."

I honestly can't tell if you are just trying to be clever...

If your post really is written in MS voice recognition, it is hardly an
endorsement.

~~~
vlad
It is written using MS Voice Recognition; hence the sarcasm. ;).

